# Vintage bicycle ride St. Louis mo.



## rollfaster (Aug 23, 2015)

Vintage bicycle ride on Saturday September 12th at 370 lakeside park in St. Peter's. We will be meeting up at the main parking lot at 9:30am and ride will start at 10:00am or shortly after. All vintage bicycles welcome. Come on out and ride with us. Rob.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 9, 2015)

Ride is this Saturday. Local cabers please come out. Weather is supposed to be perfect, 70 degrees and partly cloudy.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 12, 2015)

*Today's ride pics*

Great turnout for the ride today. We all had a blast. Perfect weather even though it was chilly in the morning. Thanks to all the guys and gals that came out. Rob.


----------



## tjkajecj (Sep 13, 2015)

Rob,

Thanks for posting the pics, wish I could of been there.
Had a back procedure on Wed, hopefully next time.

Tim


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 14, 2015)

I completly understand tim. By back was screaming Saturday evening. A lot of us were suffering certain issues. It was a lot of fun and would really like to see you at the next ride if you're able. Rob.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 14, 2015)

Looks like a great ride and good size crowd, Rob! How long have you guys been doing this ride? Do you meet at the same place everytime?


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks don. No we have a few cool spots so we break it up. I've been doing these rides for a couple years now. It grows more with every ride we have. I'm currently working on a ride group/club as we speak. Don't know if you read my post on your ride pics, but I'm glad for you guys with your club. Great job. Rob.


----------

